# Best clearing agent for mead?



## hobbyiswine (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone have any advice as to what clearing agents seem to work best on mead? I have used everything from chitosan and isinglass to superkleer and spark allowed on kit and other juice wines. Curious if there was a preferred clearing agent for honey wines.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 25, 2012)

We use superkleer but that is just because that is what we use and it works. 
I have used others that have come with kits to no ill effects. 

I read up on this before starting making mead and found it varies as widely as with wine on ones preference.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jul 25, 2012)

Appreciate the info. Thanks!


----------



## Arne (Jul 26, 2012)

I have only made a couple of meads, but leave em sit and they have cleared very clear. It has taken months not days to get them clear. Arne.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jul 26, 2012)

Arne is correct.. they do take allot longer ... if you thought you needed patients with wine (sheesh_ good luck)


----------



## hobbyiswine (Aug 19, 2012)

I mixed one pack of isinglass into the carboy and went out of town for a couple weeks. Came home to a crystal clear mead. My wife said it looked great after only about 5 days. I was expecting it to take longer. Now it is just aging in the carboy. Looks and tastes pretty darn good.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 19, 2012)

I use Sparkaloid all the time. Sometime you can see it clearing in hours, sometime it takes weeks. Mead seems had to de gas completely and that will slow clearing. BTW if am am not being impatient I just let it clear on its own and the longest it has taken it 4 months


----------



## mysticmead (Aug 31, 2012)

I normally let it sit until its clear, however on my last 2 I used Biofine Clear. by adding 1tbsp to the carboy then racking on top of it I had crystal clear mead in 2 days.


----------

